# Plenty of Redfish in Redfish Bay



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

Departure from Austin on Saturday morning at 4am. Arrived at Conn Brown Harbor at 8am. Left them biting at 3pm and returned to dock to clean (7) limits of Redfish. Then back to Austin by 9:30pm. 400 mile roundtrip for a SALT fix...LOL.

When you take friends to the coast, then after the first hour....no bites, I knew I had to change my location. Even though the ICW is normally the place to fish during cold weather. But I had another spot other than the ICW to try. Luckly, I found a stretch of water that produced. It was a mud/shell bottom that held both trout and redfish!
Just love to see everyone catching, photographing and releasing nice keeper redfish. It was non-stop action with several double and triple hookups. 
Also, congrats to Mickael on his 28inch trout caught in the same area as redfish..
Even though I did catch the first keeper redfish on Red Strawberry Glittet Split-tail beetle, the rest were caught on "HOT CHICKEN" Saltwater Assasins. 
Water Temp ranged from 39 degrees to 50 degrees.
Water was clear shallow, but off color in ICW
Winds at 10mph to 15mph out of the SW.
Clear Skies. Air Temp started at 24 degrees and max at 4pm at 57 degrees.
BP was 30.23 and falling allday.
Fish were holding on edge of flats in about 4-6 feet. In about a 50-75 yrd area.
Launched at Conn Brown Harbor, Aransas Pass.
Area's Fished: Within a couple of miles of ramp. Aransas and Redfish Bays, ICW.

Lures that produced:
By all except Me and DEZ
3/80z jig head
Norton 10SEJ-48C Tequila Gold Chartreuse Tail, Sand Eel Jr.








and
DEZ and I used this lure. I just purchased the night before at Academy. 
Bass Assassin Hot Chicken 5" SW Shad, 









Most other fisherman that I talked to, only had redfish. No trout. 
OUR RESULTS:
Caught most of fish between 10:30am to 12:30pm. 
High Tide was at 5am and Low Tide at 1pm
Our two boats, kept 20 redfish and released over 50 more keepers to 30.5.
Kept 3 trout from 16-17"
2 Sheepshead
Caught and released one undersized flounder.

PICTURES AT:

http://www.austinbassfishing.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1296970942

Robert


----------



## Ranger R (Jun 24, 2004)

Had the plessure of taken Robert M and his son Michael fishing this day...Never knowing Micheal was going to catch a state catch and release record. Congrats to Michael.


Sent: Thu, February 10, 2011 9:37:07 AM
Subject: Junior Catch & Release State Record spotted seatrout

Michael,

This will be a Junior Catch & Release State Record and a water body Catch & Release record for Aransas Bay. There currently is not a junior state record for spotted seatrout or any spotted seatrout catch & release water body records for Aransas Bay.



Joedy Gray

Program Administrator

Texas Parks and Wildlife Department

Inland Fisheries Division


----------

